# Firestone Fleetwood Supreme



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2017)

My latest acquisition--1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme. Now I just need to figure out how to get this and my Super Streamline out to the CC ride in Jan! Vr Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2017)

Holy cr@p:eek: It's even got the "putter" stem!


----------



## mrg (Oct 31, 2017)

Nothings better than New Years in SoCal Shawn!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2017)

mrg said:


> Nothings better than New Years in SoCal Shawn!View attachment 701163





Heidi and I are looking forward to it Mark! Vr Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 31, 2017)

Congrats Shawn! It's a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 31, 2017)

Nice bike, Todd's great to work with...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 31, 2017)

That's one of my favorite tank designs.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 31, 2017)

That is a great looking bike. Love the little chain guard and swept frame design. Congrats.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Nice bike, Todd's great to work with...




I drove to Virginia Beach to pick this bike up and Todd was a very gracious host who allowed me to see all of his cool stuff. I am very fortunate to be the next caretaker of this bike. Thanks for all the kind words. We are definitely attending the January CC Huffman ride and John has already offered bikes to ride but I'm really going to try and see about getting both of my bikes out for this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 1, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> My latest acquisition--1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme. Now I just need to figure out how to get this and my Super Streamline out to the CC ride in Jan! Vr Shawn
> 
> View attachment 701154



o boy that's a nice one, glad to see your got it shawn  .from bicycle larry


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 1, 2017)

Wow!
It's nice to see one in the opalescent red.
Great bike, Shawn.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 1, 2017)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>NICE!!!<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Brian (Nov 3, 2017)

Love that bike!!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 12, 2017)

Killer bike, congrats shawn!


----------

